

Ask HN: Best startup marketing you've come across this year - philco


======
debacle
I don't know if it qualifies as a startup, but I've been seeing ideeli ads
everywhere and once they figured out how angry people got at clicking on an ad
for a sale and being sent to the homepage, I'm guessing their conversions
spiked way up.

I finally bit the bullet last night and ordered from them. I worry for my
financial future.

~~~
philco
"I worry for my financial future" - love it. Marketing worked!

------
sixQuarks
Not sure if Pinterest started this trend, but their signup process is genius.

You need to get an "invite" to join, which always arrives within 48 hours. It
makes you want to join because it's a "privelage" to be accepted.

It's very subtle, but smart marketing.

------
jameswyse
New Relic for the free t-shirts!

------
Robby2012
¿why is this topic repeated? you already have this one published:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4486870>

(I'm new so maybe I'm in a mistake)

~~~
philco
Hi Robby - the other one didn't get any responses, and I think it was in big
part due to the time I posted it. I wanted to see if a new crowd had add'l
insights.

~~~
Robby2012
It looks like it worked :)

------
philco
My personal favorite is the use of "Green Graffiti" at SXSW:

<http://blog.loku.com/the-making-of-green-graffiti/>

